
Ask HN: Do I have to have a CS degree to be a software developer? - aspl
Hi.
I want to be a software developer, I&#x27;m currently a college student (I&#x27;m from the UK, so I&#x27;m technically a senior in highschool I think?), I&#x27;m 17 if that makes it easier. Anyway, I got a C in Maths, I wanted to go to Sussex University to study Computer Science but they need a B in maths. I can apply to Brighton University, but the modules at Sussex University look a lot better.<p>I&#x27;m really interested in compiler development, and I wanted to take compilers at university but I don&#x27;t think they do it at Brighton. Anyway, a few questions... is there are a chance I can still get into Sussex University if I show them my portfolio or something? I&#x27;d say I&#x27;m a somewhat competent programmer, and I contribute to a lot of open source projects.<p>My next question is that, do I even have to go to university to get a job in the field of software development? Or should I just apply for Brighton University? I kind of feel that school is boring, and I usually spend my time playing games or programming. Mostly the latter, is it weird that I find not programming an unproductive use of my time?
======
matt_s
No you won't need a degree to get started in software development. However,
for computer science don't think of the degree as just a piece of paper some
employers look at, there are some key courses that help build a foundational
understanding of how computers work at the lowest levels, like assembly.

This might be important if your interest is in compiler development since that
deals directly with how to optimize things with the CPU, stack, etc.

Maybe you should go get a meeting setup with the person in charge of CompSci
department and see if they can persuade admissions or give you advice.

The vast majority of coders are working on Information Systems and you don't
need a CompSci degree for that or any special math skills. It is just what
some people call "CRUD apps" but the fun part with these is really helping
non-technical folks do things and be efficient. Sciency based CompSci jobs are
the minority.

Side topic: why is Mathematics called "maths"? across the pond its always been
"math"

------
nperez
The objective answer is no. I'm a software developer and didn't finish
college.

The bigger question is what you think you'll get out of it. A bachelors in CS
might give you an easier time applying with a large company. I've never had
trouble finding work, but feel like I would have trouble if I wanted to work
at Google/Amazon/Microsoft and many other household names.

I've spoken to many coworkers about what they got out of their education, and
haven't spoken to anyone that found their education to be useless. Some say
the interactions they had with others while learning were irreplaceable.
Others seem indifferent about the need for it, but not regretful about their
choice.

I'm leaning toward indifference. It took 15 years of self-education to get
where I am today, and I feel like it might have been easier if I had sought
more help. Can't really complain, though. The industry is treating me well.

------
Nadya
The end result of college is to get a job. Software development, if you
develop software that people are willing to pay and use for, is a job.

If you can skip a college step and go directly to Go and collect your $200...

Programming is a rare field where this can be a viable option. A degree can
offer a faster understanding (having a teacher is often faster than being an
autodidact) as well as job security (a degree has weight on a job resume).

There is a lot that can be said for work merit alone. If you have a portfolio
full of successful projects that many people use - you're going to look better
on a resume than someone with a degree and the only projects in their
portfolio are school projects with limited or no real world success.

------
freedevbootcamp
A college degree is worth one year of experience at most companies. If you are
new to programming and have no experience someone with a college degree will
have an advantage. However, if you are able to get some experience and work at
a job for 2 to 3 years, you will be ahead of the college grad. Pay is the same
with our without a degree. The only thing you will need a degree for is if you
want to get into management. If someone is paying for school go ahead and go
just for the experience.

------
DigitalSea
Yes. You don't need a degree to get a development job, experience and skillset
is what counts for most. I am self-taught without a degree and I feel like it
has not been a disadvantage for me. I might lack some of the theory learnings,
but for the most part I pick most things up on the job.

------
Alex3917
Not only don't you need a CS degree to get a job as a developer, but you'll
probably make more money as a developer if you don't have one -- as long as
you use your time in college developing a complementary skillset.

